# Pixmedics photo contest XV "Ladies Night"



## pixmedic (Aug 1, 2018)

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (thisisprobablythelasttimethisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!






The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I will decide on a winner.

This months theme is....
*"ladies night"*

all righty people...
the Men had their time onstage...now its time to show me the ladies! the Women! the Shorties! the Girlz! 

*post 'em up TPF, lets see what ya got! Bring on the sexy!*


the prize will be the usual (a $50 visa gift card, or $50 by paypal)


the contest will run until the end of *August.*
the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 2, 2018)

time to go to work!


----------



## JoeW (Aug 2, 2018)

Hurray for Pixmedic!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 3, 2018)

This could be interesting....


----------



## Fujidave (Aug 3, 2018)

Look forward to this one, as Gay Pride tomorrow then the singers


----------



## chuasam (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## pixmedic (Aug 6, 2018)

home sick on a monday night with nothing better to do than to bump this poor thread.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 6, 2018)

Medic's aren't supposed to get sick!


----------



## otherprof (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm switching to the color version of the image (after my wife implied  I was crazy for going with that black and white). This was taken at a traditional Nigerian wedding ceremony in Lynbrook, Long Island.  I used my tiny 6mp Canon Powershot without flash to avoid being intrusive. I was honored to be a guest,  and not the wedding photographer.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## pixmedic (Aug 11, 2018)

weekend  bump!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 12, 2018)

sunday funday


----------



## chuasam (Aug 13, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Look forward to this one, as Gay Pride tomorrow then the singers



Where’s your entrant?
Where’s ceemac then?


----------



## Fujidave (Aug 13, 2018)

chuasam said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to this one, as Gay Pride tomorrow then the singers
> ...



Have not been very happy with the images I took, but will still try and get an image in even if it`s an old one


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## pixmedic (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (Aug 19, 2018)

Taken yesterday in grotty weather.  Sarah, X-T2 + XF 90mm.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 20, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 161981



I think your contests are the main reason I’m here.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2018)

Okay, this is from a night out, this summer. There was alcohol involved. Lots of alcohol. These two were cheerleaders together, many years earlier.


iPhone SE with flash.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 24, 2018)

here's a random photo of my chair (not an entry)
check out the BUMPS


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 24, 2018)

chuasam said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 161981
> ...



i think the contests are losing steam. they may have run their course.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 24, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



The demographic of this forum is somewhat geriatric.
maybe you just need a topic like
"what old people like"
10 Things Old People Nerd Out About That You Should Get Into | The Robot's Voice


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 24, 2018)

chuasam said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



i dunno.. seems like we have our fair share of youngins. 
could just be that contest interest is waning. 
or im picking poor themes. 
maybe i should have implemented my idea of letting the contest winner pick the next contests theme. sounded cool at the time. 
well, this might be the end of the contest line folks, so get in while you still can!


----------



## chuasam (Aug 24, 2018)

It could be that many people just don’t wander to this forum and don’t know about it. Bump it in the main forum maybe.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 26, 2018)

All too quiet here this month!  Maybe folks are doing other stuff.

So I'm up on stage blowing harp with the band and notice most of my girlfriends  (and my wife)  on the floor.  Pretty crappy one-hander with the cellphone but it fits the theme!


----------



## chuasam (Aug 29, 2018)

that's a nasty bump


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2018)

Gonna let this ride until my next day off. Which is Monday. 


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 3, 2018)

im up. im up. 


and the winner is....

@jcdeboever 
with this pic


 



you know the drill.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2018)

Congrats, JC!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2018)

Wow, cool! Thanks to @pixmedic for his super, fantastic, generosity.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 3, 2018)

Congratulations jc!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats, JC!





smithdan said:


> Congratulations jc!!



thanks men


----------

